# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Cila eshte shuma ??

## zogu dukagjinas

Se pari iu pershendes gjith juve miqt e mij qe iu njoh mire dhe gjith antart e tjere te forumit shqiptar !!

Profesorja juaj e matematikes eshte e re dhe e dashuruar, keshtu qe ajo ne kete ore merr nje cope leter dhe fillon t'i shkruan te dashurit te saj ( UNE PO E BEJE DETYREN NE KOHEN E SHKUAR ), keshtu qe per ta shkruar letren ne qetesi ajo u jep nxenesve te saj  nje detyre te rende, ashtu qe te kalon tere ora deri sa ata ta zgjedhin detyren, detyra eshte qe numrat nga 1 deri ne 100 ti mblidhni keshtu 1+2+3+4 ... Por qe kush e zgjedh detyren i pari e merr noten 10   ?? SI do ta zgjindhnit ju ??

----------


## Bamba

Ate e ka gjetur nje femije 9 vjec, mos ta gjejne kolopucet e tjere te forumit?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Po kush e gjen ??

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

............................... ????

----------

